# Untermaßige, verletzte Fische



## Hannibal78 (11. Juni 2007)

Hi,
war am Wochenende mit dem Boot los und hab nen 30cm Hecht mit nem Spinner am Bauch gehakt. Der Drilling saß so ungünstig, dass er während es Einholens die Bauchdecke aufgerissen und den Darm rausgezogen hat.
Der hätte ein Zurücksetzen nicht überlebt, habe ihn deshalb getötet und mitgenommen.

Wie verhält man sich in so einem Fall korrekt? Es bleiben ja nur drei Möglichkeiten:

a) Haken lösen, Fisch schwer verletzt zurücksetzen und hoffen dass er es überlebt
b) Fisch töten und ins Gewässer zurück
c) Fisch töten und mitnehmen

Wie gesagt, hab ich für c) entschieden. Nun interessiert es mich aber doch, wie ihr das so handhabt!

Was passiert, wenn ich mit so einem Hecht kontrolliert werde?


----------



## bennie (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige, verletzte Fische*

haken am besten immer im fisch belassen (beweisführung)


----------



## Hannibal78 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige, verletzte Fische*



bennie schrieb:


> haken am besten immer im fisch belassen (beweisführung)


... und den fisch mitnehmen???

Könnte einem da der Kontrolleur nicht trotzdem an den Karren pinkeln, schließlich hätte man den Haken ja auch selbst reinhauen können und so das Abendessen gesichert...


----------



## bennie (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige, verletzte Fische*

ich halte mich an meine vereinsordnung. nicht überlebenfähige fische müssen getötet werden. ich würde mich für c entscheiden und den haken im fisch belassen, bis er zuhause vielleicht doch einer verwertung zugeführt wird.


----------



## versuchsangler (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige, verletzte Fische*



Hannibal78 schrieb:


> Hi,
> war am Wochenende mit dem Boot los und hab nen 30cm Hecht mit nem Spinner am Bauch gehakt. Der Drilling saß so ungünstig, dass er während es Einholens die Bauchdecke aufgerissen und den Darm rausgezogen hat.
> Der hätte ein Zurücksetzen nicht überlebt, habe ihn deshalb getötet und mitgenommen.
> 
> ...


Da würdest du wohl in Erklärungsnotstand kommen.Also wohl eher Variante b) ob es sinnvoll ist darüber mag man streiten, aber auf diese Weise wird niemand einen untermassigen Fisch im Gepäck rechtfertigen können.


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige, verletzte Fische*

Dem Gesetz nach darfst du keinen untermaßigen Fisch bei dir haben, wirst du kontrolliert, kann es Ärger geben, je nach Aufseher. Prinzipiell hast du richtig gehandelt, da du dem Hecht einen qualvollen Tod erspart hast. Du hättest den Fisch aber nicht mitnehmen dürfen. In so einem Fall (überleben ausgeschlossen!), mache ich folgendes: Ich töte den Fisch und belasse ihn am oder im Gewässer, so wird er dem natürlichen Kreislauf wieder zugeführt und alle haben was davon: Der Fisch ein gnädiges Ende, die anderen Wasserlebewesen was zu fressen und ich keinen Ärger am Hals. Manche Vereine schreiben sogar folgendes vor: "Untermaßige, nicht lebensfähige Fische sind umgehend waidgerecht zu töten und zu vergraben!" Und ein Hecht, dem die Därme rausquellen, ist definitiv nicht lebensfähig!

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## andre23 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige, verletzte Fische*

an gewæsser vergraben....so habe ich es mitgeteilt bekommen

....natuerlich vorher waidgerecht tøten...


----------



## Ekart (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige, verletzte Fische*

Im Bodensee zählt die Fischereiaufsicht auf der deutschen Seite die Eingeweide der gefangenen Fische, weil diese nicht zurückgeworfen werden dürfen, zwecks der Parasiten, die man damit verbreitet. Dazu würde ich dann auch jeden dermaßen verletzten Fisch zählen.  
Die Schweizer dagegen verlangen, das untermaßige Tiere in jedem Fall zurück ins Wasser müssen.|uhoh: 
Mir winden sich die Därme, wenn ich einen so gut wie toten Fisch den Möwen verfüttern muß.


----------



## fishingdrag (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige, verletzte Fische*

Hallo,
auch wenn ich brandneu einsteige und wohl erst im Herbst den Schein machen kann und somit z. Zt. noch kein aktiver Angler
bin, habe ich mich dennoch schon schlau gelesen und bin deswegen verwundert, über die Aussage, den Fisch zurückzuwerfen.
Ich meine gelesen zu haben, daß es lt. Fischereigesetz verboten ist einen getöteten Fisch ins Gewässer zurückzubringen. Sehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## Wanne (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige, verletzte Fische*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Da gibt es bestimmt von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedliche Auslegungen.
> 
> Ich habe gelernt:
> 
> *Waidgerecht abschlagen, zerstückeln und zurück.*


 

Genau richtig. So steht es im Gesetz und so lernt man es auch bei der Fischereiprüfung.

Also. Fisch töten und zerschneiden. Man kann diesen ja trotzdem noch, wenn er zerschnitten ist, als Köder für einen Aal nehmen.

P.S.: Finde diese Regelung persönlich etwas schlecht, da man bei solchen Sachen doch an die Ehrlichkeit des Anglers appellieren sollte und auch kann.


----------



## andre23 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige, verletzte Fische*

achtung....es ist von bundesland zu bundesland unterschiedlich....bitte nicht pauschal betrachten...


----------



## Ekart (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige, verletzte Fische*

Falk hat ja recht.
Da wird von sehr vielen "Schlaubergern" ganz böser Schindluder getrieben, mit dem deutschen Fischereigesetz.
Also zerhacken und den Katzen geben, weils allzu viele mißbrauchen, was mal als Kompromiß gut gemeint war!|gr:
Hat das von Euch schon mal einer mit einer ca. 45cm großen Seeforelle machen müssen (Schonmaß = 50), der der Haken oben zum Kopf rausschaut? Dass nenne ich einfach nur Verschwendung.:c


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige, verletzte Fische*

Hab echt überlegt ob ich das schreiben soll - kann also Gelöscht werden, wenns nicht angebracht erscheint!

Bei Schwerstverletzten Fischen ganz knapp unter dem Schonmass Kann man auch gleich den Kopf und die Schwanzflosse Abtrennen. 
Dann wirds nämlich ziemlich schwer mit dem Nachmessen. Insbesondere wenn man das dann entsorgt...

Bei 5 cm ists natürlich schon hart an der Grenze und 10cm Untermass zu Vertuschen ist wohl unmöglich.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Cloud (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige, verletzte Fische*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Hab echt überlegt ob ich das schreiben soll - kann also Gelöscht werden, wenns nicht angebracht erscheint!
> 
> Bei Schwerstverletzten Fischen ganz knapp unter dem Schonmass Kann man auch gleich den Kopf und die Schwanzflosse Abtrennen.
> Dann wirds nämlich ziemlich schwer mit dem Nachmessen. Insbesondere wenn man das dann entsorgt...
> ...



Ja aber an den meisten Gewässern ist das Ausnehmen verboten und Kopf und Schwanzflosse ab, kann man wohl dazu zählen...


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige, verletzte Fische*



Wanne schrieb:


> Genau richtig. So steht es im Gesetz und so lernt man es auch bei der Fischereiprüfung.
> 
> Also. Fisch töten und zerschneiden. *Man kann diesen ja trotzdem noch, wenn er zerschnitten ist, als Köder für einen Aal nehmen.*
> 
> P.S.: Finde diese Regelung persönlich etwas schlecht, da man bei solchen Sachen doch an die Ehrlichkeit des Anglers appellieren sollte und auch kann.


 


*Bitte ganz vorsichtig bei diesem Vorhaben.Meines Wissens*
*zählt der Hecht zu den Edelfischen und ist wohl fast über-*
*all als Köder verboten.*

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige, verletzte Fische*

nun so leid es mir für den Spritzer tut, 
aber ran an´s System, 
und mit der Boje raus & auf die Mutter oder Tante Fischen....

PSa wo es Erlaubt ist...natürlich


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige, verletzte Fische*

Ein Fisch der den Haken zu tief geschluckt hat ist sofort weidgerecht zu töten und entsprechend zu entsorgen. Wegen Beweißführung würde ich den Haken im Maul belassen.


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige, verletzte Fische*

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Wie hier schon manches Mal erwähnt wurde, ist Fischererecht LÄNDERsache, also kann man keine bundeseinheitliche Aussage machen. Für Berlin gilt gem. § 9 Abs. 2 LFischO (Berliner Landesfischereiordnung folgendes:

"Fische im Sinne des Absatzes 1 (untermaßig oder während der Schonzeit gefangen), die nicht überlebensfähig sind, sind sofort zu töten und in das Fanggewässer zurückzusetzen. Deren Mitsichführen oder Verwertung ist unzulässig."

Schönen Gruß aus Plön

Jörg


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige, verletzte Fische*



Nordlicht1975 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen!
> 
> Wie hier schon manches Mal erwähnt wurde, ist Fischererecht LÄNDERsache, also kann man keine bundeseinheitliche Aussage machen.



 Eben 


  Hier der für NRW geltende Satz



> *§ 4 *
> 
> (1) Die in den §§ 1 bis 3 genannten Arten sind, wenn sie während der Schonzeiten oder vor Erreichen der Mindestmaße lebend dem Wasser entnommen werden, unverzüglich mit der gebotenen Sorgfalt ins Fanggewässer zurückzusetzen. Muss mit ihrem Eingehen gerechnet werden, sind sie zu töten und unverzüglich zu vergraben, sofern am Fanggewässer eine anderweitige Beseitigung nicht vorgeschrieben ist. Ihre Verwertung ist auch dann verboten, wenn sie tot angelandet werden.


 
  [FONT=&quot]Das mitm vergraben ist so eine Sache, ich würde die in eine Mülltonne schmeißen.[/FONT]


----------



## maesox (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige, verletzte Fische*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Daher finde ich die Regelung gut, obwohl ich sie "schlecht" finde.


 


Es gibt eben heut zu Tage eine Vielzahl an Gesetzen u Regelungen,die man weder verstehen muß noch kann#c


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige, verletzte Fische*

Tja, und bei uns in Schleswig-Holstein gilt gem. § 2 Abs. 3 der Binnenfischereiordnung (BiFO):

"Werden Fische gefangen, die einem Verbot nach Abs. 2 unterliegen (Anmerkung von mir: die also untermaßig sind oder während der Schonzeit gefangen wurden), sind sie nach guter fischereilicher Praxis vom Fanggerät zu befreien und unverzüglich in das Fanggewässer zurückzusetzen, ohne Rücksicht darauf, ob sie unverletzt, verletzt oder tot sind."

Mitnehmen und verwerten ist also nicht...

Ausnahmen von dieser Regelung sind übrigens zulässig, in meinem Verein z. B. sind entsprechende Fische, die nicht mehr überlebensfähig sind, abzuschlagen, zu zerstückeln und dem Gewässer als Fischfutter wieder zuzuführen.

Gruß aus Plön

Jörg


----------

